# Just got a gold spilo



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I just picked up a gold spilo. He looks great!!! i picked him out because he wasn't shy. Can anyone else tell me more about their behavior. Anything will help.
Thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cool. basically, theyre a all around good piranha. not too skittish, not too shy in some instances, they do well with other spilos

any pics


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats on the new spilo. How big is he?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

:thisthreadisworthlesswithoutpics:

how the hell do i do that thing!?!?!!?!

lol


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't plan on adding any tankmates. Gold spilos are terminally "friendless".

Everything I add to my spilo's aquarium is quickly killed. He swims over to the "intruder" and like a razor-weilding thug, quickly strips the other fish of its fins and sometimes disembowls it.

On the bright side, with their bulldog-like jaws and intelligent, searching eyes, grey flanks embellished with sparkles and a lemon-yellow underside, -I think Gold Spilos are one of the most beautiful fish.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Are gold spilos mainly fin nippers or flesh eaters?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

supragtsxr said:


> Are gold spilos mainly fin nippers or flesh eaters?


 flesh eaters


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

That's the answer i was hopping for....whew!!!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

they must be kept alone and only grow to around 10 - 12 inches.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have had my gold spilo for well over a year now. He is in a 55gallon tank all by himself and is about 5 inches. Mine does not like lighting at all. I have dimmed my lights by wrapping the bulbs with electrical tape and he still usually hides behind some decorations all day until the light goes out. Then he is a very active fish. He does like to be by himself and kills everything that I put into his tank. Very beautiful fish, my favorite to view.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea my gold didnt like lighting at all but was only 2-3inches. some1 on here has a shoal of golds actually!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

how big of a tank do u need to shoal spilos...is it common to shoal them?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> how big of a tank do u need to shoal spilos...is it common to shoal them?


 well i wouldnt say its common but It can be done ...i dont know about shoaling , but they will tolerate eachother ...............

With serras its kinda touchy ............
I had 3 babies in a 90 gallon at one time and IMO they needed more room .

Now to the present I have 3 Geryi in a 135 and they are doing fine ...
some mild aggression but nothing to drastic...

My recommendation is 
Serras need at least 35 to 45 gallons to play nice nice with eachother . I know it may seem like alot , but in all reality its not .


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

30 - 44 gallons per fish?....wuts a geryi? maybe i should just stick with pygos...haha


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nice pick up on the gold...can u get sum pics up?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Gold Spilo is my most active serra, even the Ruby red and Purple don't move much.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea spilos are real nice...especially a gold one...wow


----------

